# Direct TV, PIP with a second DT receiver



## jv_atc (Jul 27, 2012)

Dear All,

Forgive my ignorance... After several failed attempts to obtain a second signal, supplied to my PIP ready Samsung 50", and for the purpose of PIP, I have discovered that I am in need of a second DT receiver, and it the only way I can achieve this objective. My questions are; Can I simply purchase a used DT receiver (found a used model 'gaebo', does not come with any card), connect it directly to the dish, then to the receiver and my TV and be done with it, or do I also need a card? If I do need a card do I have to 'activate it through DT? And, where do I get one? Your direction is much appreciated.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jv_atc said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Forgive my ignorance... After several failed attempts to obtain a second signal, supplied to my PIP ready Samsung 50", and for the purpose of PIP, I have discovered that I am in need of a second DT receiver, and it the only way I can achieve this objective. My questions are; Can I simply purchase a used DT receiver (found a used model 'gaebo', does not come with any card), connect it directly to the dish, then to the receiver and my TV and be done with it, or do I also need a card? If I do need a card do I have to 'activate it through DT? And, where do I get one? Your direction is much appreciated.


The HR34 gives PIP, and is the only DIRECTV® receiver to do so. 
As to alternatives, you really ought to check if the Sammy will allow two external sources to be inputs. My two year old Sammy won't allow that, as one feed has to be the antenna/cable, i.e., the internal tuner. 
And no, you can't just buy another receiver and hook it up!

Sorry for not better news, but welcome to DBSTalk!


----------

